# ChadStokes - 2020 Lawn Journal



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

*2020 Lawn Journal - Reno part 2 of 3​**

Picking up from this last years journal
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=8175



*Welcome back to the next stage of my lawn renovation. In the past year and half I've successfully renovated my front lawn to a monostand of Bewitched Kentucky Bluegrass, acquired a sweet John Deere 220B Reel mower, and have established some pretty good ol neighborhood domination. The original project started with the front lawn section of about 3000 sqft, and this spring/summer will continue around the back side of my property for the next large section to be renovated.

*Things to do this spring/summer*
- Calculate Sq/Ft of the new kill zone
- Spray the desired area
- Rototiller the desired area to remove large debris/rocks
- Finish the trim around the decking area and prep for regrading the soil

I plan on regrading the entire area around the deck and into the main portion of the back yard since the home builder did a crappy job and left me with an ankle breaker. I will be bringing in some good topsoil/mushroom soil to amend the existing area to help with the growth at the time of seeding.

As always, I will be keeping posts updated with the typical front yard domination pictures, landscaping changes, and anything else I run into during this project!

Here is a quick photoshop of the area for stage II


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Temp'd the yard today trying to gauge for my Pre em app...looks like I'll wait a lil longer!


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I enjoy following your journal and look forward to seeing your progress!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

So I'm pondering what I have going on here..poa annua?...its sporadic around the yard and I'm just wondering if I'll need to hit this with the gly.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Looks like Poa a with the obvious seed head. It wakes up sooner and out grows KBG in cooler temps. If your outside temps are warm enough, I would put down an app of tenacity and see what lights up. Then 7-14 days later spot spray the bleached spots. Pre m in the fall before soil temps drop below 70.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Does it have a seed head? I would blanket spray with Tenacity and see what lights up.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Check @tgreen video of POA t.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Well....today was not a good day. Received a phone call from my company that I'm on temporary furlough until work picks back up (Building Controls Company) and I have an unknown amount of time ahead of me to figure out what I'm going to occupy it with. Needless to say this is the first time in my entire life I've been unemployed and I'm not sure what I'm going to do. I suppose this is a blessing in disguise as I'll have more time to work on my lawn..but for now I'm just sitting here pondering what to do.....

To recap where everything was prior to today...here is what took place the past 2 weeks.

3-9-20
Applied Prodiamine at a 6 month rate to my front yard


3-18-20
First mow of the year with the JD220B at 3/4" HOC, applied blanket of tenacity and 1 bag of Milo to the front yard


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

The color difference with your neighbor's lawn across the street is crazy!


----------



## bencrabtree27 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sticking with Bewitched for the back reno?


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

bencrabtree27 said:


> Sticking with Bewitched for the back reno?


Yes, the remainder of the property will be converted over to Bewitched...it performed so well last summer with minimal input. I really think it works great up here in Central PA!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2020)

Very well done. I look forward to seeing how this looks as soil temps go up.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Alright, it's about time to get this post updated...I'm sorry it's been awhile but I've been temporarily laid off due to the Corona epidemic but I've been very busy otherwise...so without further delay here is where everything stands.

*3-30-20*
My first project was refinishing my small trailer since it had the original boards that my dad added about 15 years ago. I removed as much of the rust as possible with a wire brush, and applied POR15 to the frame and underside. I also removed all the lights, disassembled the housings and cleaned/rewired once the frame was dry. Here are some before and after shots. I added a tool box to keep tie down straps, rope and zip ties.













*4-5-20*
The second project was to begin the kill off of the back reno area. I dropped my honda to 1.5 inches and mowed the rear section that I'm going to kill. I mixed 4 gallons of gly in my backpack sprayer with blue dye tracker and sprayed the area. After a week I came back out and began to edge the bed around the deck area. I will be adding lattice to the lower section of the deck after the reno is complete.

















*4-23-20*
The third project has been an ongoing battle this spring with a case of the Poa Triv. I applied 2 rounds to tenacity to the yard. The first application was a blanket spray to help identify all the problem areas. The 2nd app was a more concentrated spot application to the areas that popped up. After doing some more research I've decided to go the ugly route of killing it with Gly. Most turf articles show that is the most effective way to keep it coming back from year to year. So needless to say I will have a leopard looking yard this summer until the KBG thrives again. I'm going to push growth with some fert and let it fill in. This is an ongoing project to keep an eye on.











*4-27-20*
The last project of this update was to an ongoing issue since we built this house. The builder put cheap plastic drain tubes that broke and cracked off at the downspout and my mulch beds were constantly overflowing and being flooded. I decided before I regrade the back yard and blend into the previous front renovation that I was going to install an underground pipe into a french drain and add a pop up for overflow. This was the first time I did this but I did some research before I used this method.

I used 4" triple walled pvc pipe that was buried 12" deep, under the pipe I used pea stone and some concrete blocks to support the joints and help level the pipe. I ran the pipe into a 24" diameter hole that was 26" deep. I filled the pit bottom with pea stone so it came up to the bottom of the T pipe that was added in the center of the pit. I cut a 12" extension piece to put a pop up emitter to allow overflow if the french drain would fill up. Then I packed the remaining pit with marble chips to about 12" below the surface, then filled the rest with dirt. I filled in the rest with the topsoil and grass that was cutout for the trench.













One other item that's been keeping me busy...I'm a side bootleg cheese smoker. I've been making some hickory smoked sharp cheddar with a few varieties of flavors like Old Bay, Coffee Rubbed, and Tuscan Peppercorn. It's been a good item to sell in the off season and I foresee this being a great way to make some income to pay for more lawn toys!

*The Original*


*Old Bay Rubbed*


*Coffee Rubbed*




*Tuscan Peppercorn*




*The lineup*


----------



## mopaNi- (Apr 22, 2020)

Nice drain work dude!

Glad to see you have a thread on here instead of just occasionally seeing your posts on the LCN FB group...

- Chad Roush

PS - cold smoked or just rubbed and aged?


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

mopaNi- said:


> Nice drain work dude!
> 
> Glad to see you have a thread on here instead of just occasionally seeing your posts on the LCN FB group...
> 
> ...


I try to keep this updated more frequently but it's been nuts with virtual school for the kids, making meals, and trying to keep my sanity...so it hit the back burner.

The cheese is smoked on hickory for 4 hours, then the rub is applied afterwards then vacuum sealed. I've made enough to purchase a new HRX mower but I'll be using the cash to supplement the back yard reno.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Looks good. Did you kill the back reno area early because your going to seed this spring? Or did you just want to get a jump start on things?


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Looks good. Did you kill the back reno area early because your going to seed this spring? Or did you just want to get a jump start on things?


I'm looking to do a spring seeding, its a very small section, guessing approx 2000 sq/ft, It will be mid May until I get seed down since I want to regrade and level the back yard first. I'm expecting to get soil down by this weekend weather permitting.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

So I started the top dressing and leveling of the phase 2 renovation today. I ordered 10 yards of screen topsoil for $275 delivered, and my buddy let me use his John Deere tractor to help spread it. It was an exhausting day and I have the first layer spread and semi-level, but will be watering it for the next few days, then adding the 2nd layer to make it more level yet.

I'm keeping my hopes high as I know this can be a tricky time to seed, so please bear with me as I've dealt with unfortunate washouts from my first renovation. I'm taking each day in stride and hope for the best!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Today was the 2nd day of grading and the final grade of the renovation area. I checked my phone this morning and saw a text from fellow lawn care forum member *dacoyne* asking if I wanted any help with my reno so I said sure! He came up from Lititz and helped with the final grade to prep for seeding. It was a long day but we finished the project and everything is ready to go!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

*5-7-20*

Applied Vigoro Lawn Starter Fertilizer before the expected rain for the coming day.



We just had the temp drop into the low 30's and some freezing overnight so I'm glad I didn't put the seed down yet!

I will be applying Tenacity before seed down, which looks to be within the next week at this point. I need to get this party started since soil temps are hovering in the mid 50's.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Do you sell that cheese online? I would buy some.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

gm560 said:


> Do you sell that cheese online? I would buy some.


I don't, but I could probably ship it since it's vacuum sealed. I've been doing local sales to friends on Facebook.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

5-10-20

2lbs per 1000 sq ft of Bewtiched Kentucky Bluegrass seed was put down with my broadcaster and then topped with 5 bails of Peat Moss...Sprinklers were setup and put on a timer for 15 minutes per zone ever 4 hours. Now its the waiting game!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Here is an update from the front yard Poa Triv kill off.....


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

ChadStokes said:


> Here is an update from the front yard Poa Triv kill off.....


Sorry to see you had to kill much of the nice grass. That KBG will come back to fill in.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Wow! You are very brave!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Reno update. In less then 12 days, we have babies!! That's the quickest I've ever had KBG germinate.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Hey.. Looks like pure carnage in the front, but I respect that you did what you had to do. What is your plan to repair that?


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Hey.. Looks like pure carnage in the front, but I respect that you did what you had to do. What is your plan to repair that?


I'm getting some PGR to put down and plan on spoon feeding it urea to help it recover and push back in. I'll probably still toss a bit of seed in the spots to help the effort of filling it back in. It truly was the hardest decision to make and gave me some anxiety. I was almost in tears after I did it because of all the hard work put into it this past year. I know going forward what I need to do, and that will include spring AND fall pre-em.

It's be rough because of course you get everyone asking you like you used the wrong spray, or just don't understand POA in general. It's all the same family with 3 types, and Triv is the worst of it. All sources, and I mean all...have stated either dig it out and sod it or kill it and reseed. Selective herbicides do not exist for Triv. Gly is currently the only option to remove it.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

ChadStokes said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey.. Looks like pure carnage in the front, but I respect that you did what you had to do. What is your plan to repair that?
> ...


I completely get it.... I don't think I would have had the courage, and let it go through the summer and pre-m in the fall... But the good news you can be back in business now in late Aug...


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

@ChadStokes best of luck with your battle in the front yard with triv. I am sure you will get it to a great looking lawn again. It was awesome last year, just a bump in the road. You will be fine. You are very brave to tackle that much in the front.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

@Mrotatori Thanks for the moral support...it was honestly harder doing that then actually killing my lawn for the first reno....my stomach was in knots. I have faith in the process and know that the KBG will return. It just sucks that most of my summer is going to be playing catch up. Hopefully come fall it will shine!

I do have some progress update for the back reno and something I also did to the front triv kill spots....so here you go! For your enjoyment lol!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

I also met up with @dacoyne today to check out his yard and trade off some Prodiamine for some T-Nex to help me out with the recovery process! It was nice getting to see another KBG yard and talk shop! I got home and gave the front yard another double cut at 1" HOC and went to town with the green spray dye...it's only a band-aid until the KBG recovers.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

T-nex went down today, now to sit and wait. I may resume some light watering in the schedule to help with growth.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

*6-1-20*
Picked up this guy to help out with my renovation area and its first few cuts. Found it on Facebook marketplace for $80 but was able to snag it at $65. It's also going to be a bargaining piece for my oldest son so he can "earn" his Nintendo Switch time.




*6-4-20*
Mowed the renovation to knock down a few high spots and help it to start promoting more growth.


*6-5-20*
Spoon fed a bit more starter fert to since we have had some crazy downpours and I'm certain my initial app has washed out a bit.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Hey. Just got caught up on what's been going on with your lawn. So sorry you had to take those measures. I know you know this was the best thing to do and it's going to get back to LOTM worthy again soon.

I'll keep checking in.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

That's a great idea using the green paint.

The back reno is looking good!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Spent the better part of Saturday spreading 2 yards of crushed stone for my new shed pad which will be arriving by the end of the month, and then spreading 3 yards of screened topsoil into the swale area I wanted to regrade. It was a heater out there!





The Reno area is coming along nicely. I do have a few weeds that have joined in for the ride but a few more mows and I'll give them a light dose of 24d and let them wilt out slowly.



The front yard is starting to recover as I have multiple spots with new growth coming up in the middle of those patches. My current HOC is at 2" with the Fiskars reel mower.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

So yesterday I was helping an old HS teacher put in a retaining wall and during out trip to Home Depot found they had Milorganite in stock, so I pulled up Fleet farms website and asked if they would price match and they did! So I scored 8 more bags of Milo for $9.99 ea and then to top off my night I stopped out at the company building my new shed! It's getting delivered Monday AM! Happy Father's day to me lol!



The shed is 10x18 and built custom to match our house!


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

That shed looks nice!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

So the new shed arrived on Monday and so far I've installed lofts of both ends, started putting up electrical boxes to wire it, and put a small bed in the front. I'll be finishing it off with drywall and pegboard and laying vinyl flooring it to dress it up a bit. Yes it will be a "finished" shed when it's all said and done!


----------



## wtodd_h (Jun 16, 2018)

@ChadStokes Your lawn looks gorgeous.

I feel your pain and struggle regarding the Poa. I went through the same Poa annua issues during my Spring 2019 Bewitched KBG Monostand renovation - we have twinsie leopard lawns. I ended up spraying Glyphosate in the fall, letting it set over winter, thatch raked it this Spring  with Spring 2020 overseeding.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

@ChadStokes are you seeding those spots in the front soon?


----------

